# Who are the real Vikes?



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Are they the ones that went 6 and 0 or the ones who have gone 0 and 2?

It looked like the old days last night. They got shredded!

Come on Michael, get well soon!! Keep Gus ready!

Thank god San Diego is coming up.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

It took the rest of the NFL 6 games to figure out how to beat them.You can bet SD will try the same things.


----------



## pjb1816 (Sep 8, 2003)

Considering that the next three teams that we play have a combined 5-19 record, i think we'll be ok. In fact, we'll get at least two out of the three.

-BUT- once we have to play st. louey and seattle we'll see what they're made of. (again)

uh oh, the bandwagons starting to get worried...

Phil


----------



## Ripline (Jan 10, 2003)

The real Vikes are here. The NFL just figured them out. The Giants passed against them and the Pack just kicked their A**. Both passing defense and running defense (or lack there of ) have been exposed. Should be alot of fun to watch the queens now. What happened to that loud mouth hoven all miked up. ESPN didn't use much of his smack talk. :sniper:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

just a quick update in the standings for all of you packer fans that don't know.

VIKINGS 6-2
packers 4-4


----------



## Ripline (Jan 10, 2003)

The important stats are:
Queens 0-4
PACKERS 3-1 :beer:


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Just like a true Packers fan, always living in the past.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The cheesies shouldn't talk to loud.Afterall the overall series record is 42-42-1.

For me a perfect Cheesehead record is 0-16.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice call Ken. Let's give em 0-17, one extra loss just for being the packers. I'll consider their bye week a loss. LOL


----------



## Ripline (Jan 10, 2003)

Bwaahaaahaaaa :lame: :roll: :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

pjb1816 said:


> Considering that the next three teams that we play have a combined 5-19 record


That's what scares me the most! The Viks get in the habit of "playing down".....


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Bring back Forotte (or who ever he is) :lol:

Randy did not look real happy


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Please refer to my earlier post stating that the Vikings would go 1-2 over the next three games!

And you thought I was crazy!!! Muwhahahaha.....well ok....I am! :idiot:

GO K>C>


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

12-4


----------



## TimR (Oct 8, 2002)

muskat said:


> Just like a true Packers fan, always living in the past.


How far in the past are we allowed to live? I'm happy just going back a couple days...

Go Cheesers!

We saw Randy Moss living up to his true All-Pro form. Running a 3rd and long route 1 yard shy of a first down. My oh my, what a quality receiver.

Tim


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

If you think for one second Brett Favre wouldn't take Randy Moss in a heartbeat you are sadly mistaken!!!!


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

The pack won't make the playoffs....nuff said.....However, the vikes are still in the thick of it. They are a young team. Football is a game of emotion, and hopefully these last couple losses will light a fire under there coddled butt's and wake em' up. We all new (i think) they weren't good enough to go undefeated this year. I'll take 12-4 or 11-5 and a super bowl birth. They gotta be hot at playoff time..thats the key.


----------



## Ripline (Jan 10, 2003)

Blah blah blah we've heard it all before. uke:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Can anyone say-Los Angeles Vikings?? :beer: 4CurlRedlegs in the mornin', beers and cheese in the evening!! That is living.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

You're right Ripline...so have we. uke:

If that happened,I still would hate the Cheeseheads.

Anyone want to pick a winner on Sat?????

Gophers over Badgers!


----------



## Ripline (Jan 10, 2003)

BADGERS all the way (I HOPE). They can take out OSU yet lose to Northwestern. HELP!


----------



## Buckshot (Nov 5, 2003)

I'll take the brown furry rodents 35-27. The only good to come out of Wisconsin are 2-4s of PBR.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Yeah...they do make good brats and beer over there.


----------

